# Ross Lake???



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure if this is the region to put this in but trying here first. Heading down to my Uncles trailor down by Tar Hollow this weekend and was wondering if anyone fishes Ross Lake. Were gonna pull the boat down and try our luck. Either of us have ever fished it and I was wondering if there was a decent crappie bite there?? We stopped by the lake last fall during gun season and looked around but that has been it so far. Was just throwing out some feelers to what may work there. If not maybe we can make a run to another lake close by. Thanks for any help or info.

Linebacker43


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok.Need some clarification.ROSE lake is in Tar Hollow.ROSS lake is in Chillicothe area.Which one are you asking about?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im sure he is talking about ross lake. It has alot of crappie but most are on the small side. There is some timber in the water you can target. The shallow end is left of the boat ramp. I was there saturday morning bass fishing. Water temp was 58 on saturday. It seemed most the fish havent moved up to the banks saturday as we caught all our fish in open water. My dad did catch this 13" crappie on a rapala crank. This is the biggest one ive ever seen caught out of ross and after the pic was released.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never seen anything bigger than 6" come from that lake except carp.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes I'm referring to Ross Lake, I did some other searching on here through the archives after I made my original post and it seems to be about the same news. I'm sure we will give it a try just to say we tried. Thanks for the info guys appreciate it


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

There ii s HUGE largemouth in there,but they're hard to catch.Not a big numbers lake for me,but if you do hook up there's a high Chance it'll be a good indecent a wall hanger.I've seen 10+# fish there.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

